# ich how do i cure it



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

the fish in my 10 gallion have ich







whats good to cure it??


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

scroll about *1/4 of the way*  down


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

just go to your lfs and pick up some meds for them. its easy to cure ich.


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

will it kill them?!?!?!?!?! and can i take the ich infeted fish out and put new fish in, i was planning on doing this like tomorrow if they get it can i just cure it????


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

just raise the temp. of the tank 5-6 degrees.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

redbelly4 said:


> will it kill them?!?!?!?!?! and can i take the ich infeted fish out and put new fish in, i was planning on doing this like tomorrow if they get it can i just cure it????


 no you cant just put new fish in and hope theyll be ok

ich lives in a cycle and would still be in your tank

treat the tank and fish and make sure you clean anything you put in there like a net or buckets and such

will tank around a week or so


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to sick forum


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> redbelly4 said:
> 
> 
> > will it kill them?!?!?!?!?! and can i take the ich infeted fish out and put new fish in, i was planning on doing this like tomorrow if they get it can i just cure it????
> ...


 alright thanks, ill put in some salt also and raise the tank to 84 but the weird thing is, only one fish has the white spots, therest dont, and it seems like they have gotten less from yesterday


----------

